# In-Wall Humidor - Plan



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Thought I'd share the plan for my in-wall humidor! Very excited!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

I’ve been thinking about this for some time now. I’d love to hear about your build and any lessons learned. 
One question....how do you plan on sealing the door? That is one think I’ve been thinking about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

You're going to have a great cigar room. Is your humidor being made by a specialist? Bob Staebell of Aristocrat Humidors makes custom built-in humidors and does fantastic work. I have no idea how it would price out vs. having your own contractor do the work.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> I've been thinking about this for some time now. I'd love to hear about your build and any lessons learned.
> One question....how do you plan on sealing the door? That is one think I've been thinking about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sealing the door, counter-intuitively, shouldn't be done. The room should be maintained slightly negative by exhaust fans. By not sealing the door, it provides a path for fresh air from the rest of the house. Drawing some fresh air from the rest of the house will help keep the odors in the cigar room. This will only be true, with a properly designed and installed system.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Matfam1 said:


> Sealing the door, counter-intuitively, shouldn't be done. The room should be maintained slightly negative by exhaust fans. By not sealing the door, it provides a path for fresh air from the rest of the house. Drawing some fresh air from the rest of the house will help keep the odors in the cigar room. This will only be true, with a properly designed and installed system.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hold on, are we talking about the cigar room or the in wall humidor? I was referring to the in wall humidor door and how it would be sealed not the cigar room.

I would agree with your statement in regards to the cigar room.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> Hold on, are we talking about the cigar room or the in wall humidor? I was referring to the in wall humidor door and how it would be sealed not the cigar room.
> 
> I would agree with your statement in regards to the cigar room.


Yeah, I got confused.... easy to confuse me though these days

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

As far as sealing the door, I’d go to caseparts.com and look for door gaskets. They probably have something that would work. I got nothing other than that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Piper said:


> You're going to have a great cigar room. Is your humidor being made by a specialist? Bob Staebell of Aristocrat Humidors makes custom built-in humidors and does fantastic work. I have no idea how it would price out vs. having your own contractor do the work.


He's very talented...beautiful stuff! I'm already down the road with: https://vigilantinc.com

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Matfam1 said:


> As far as sealing the door, I'd go to caseparts.com and look for door gaskets. They probably have something that would work. I got nothing other than that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Shaver702 said:


> I've been thinking about this for some time now. I'd love to hear about your build and any lessons learned.
> One question....how do you plan on sealing the door? That is one think I've been thinking about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm using spray foam insulation and 6mm plastic to seal the room and around the humidor. So far as the actual door, I'm still researching that part. Feel free to ask questions, I'm kind of learning on the job. Fun stuff!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Tim Campbell said:


> He's very talented...beautiful stuff! I'm already down the road with: https://vigilantinc.com
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


Looks as if they do beautiful work. Thanks for being gracious. You certainly don't need my gratuitous suggestions!:smile2:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Piper said:


> Looks as if they do beautiful work. Thanks for being gracious. You certainly don't need my gratuitous suggestions!:smile2:


Appreciate the ideas and suggestions. Keep 'em coming! Thanks!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

This pic shows the location of the in-wall.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm super excited to see how this is going to turn out for you. In-wall would be absolutely awesome to have !


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Yukoner said:


> I'm super excited to see how this is going to turn out for you. In-wall would be absolutely awesome to have !


Thanks. Ventilation in the room started today.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Tim Campbell said:


> Thanks. Ventilation in the room started today.


Any new progress ?


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Waiting for updates is like waiting for Christmas morning.....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Making progress. Have added ventilation, low voltage wiring, spray foam insulation and working on drywall now. The built-in humidor will be the final icing on the cake. My "cigar room journey" thread can be found here.http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/267450-cigar-room-journey-pics.html

I'm Posting somewhat regularly there. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

I received pics from the Vigilant shop today. My built-in in-wall humidor is finally under construction! I'm a happy man right now! It's getting real!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Stratus said:


> I received pics from the Vigilant shop today. My built-in in-wall humidor is finally under construction! I'm a happy man right now! It's getting real!


Oh, that looks sooo small.:frown2: You sure that's gonna be big enough?:surprise:
HA! That's what she said! 
Looking good man! I'd love to have one myself. What is the estimated cigar count?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh, that looks sooo small.:frown2: You sure that's gonna be big enough?:surprise:
> HA! That's what she said!
> Looking good man! I'd love to have one myself. What is the estimated cigar count?


I think it's about a 250-300 count...which a bit on the small side for a bunch of guys here on the forum. However, for me it's a big step up.:smile2::ss:smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Stratus said:


> I think it's about a 250-300 count...which a bit on the small side for a bunch of guys here on the forum. However, for me it's a big step up.:smile2::ss:smile2:


Famous last words around here. :vs_shocked:

I would at least add another drawer. It looks like there's room for another just above the existing one on the plan.

And if you do find yourself running short later on you can switch to flat shelves for stacking boxes. Those canted shelves are great for display and for retail, but they are far from space-efficient.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Famous last words around here. :vs_shocked:
> 
> I would at least add another drawer. It looks like there's room for another just above the existing one on the plan.
> 
> And if you do find yourself running short later on you can switch to flat shelves for stacking boxes. Those canted shelves are great for display and for retail, but they are far from space-efficient.


Thanks for the feedback! I called Vigilant today and asked if it was too late to make the change...waiting to hear back. Great suggestion.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I called Vigilant today and asked if it was too late to make the change...waiting to hear back. Great suggestion.


They might be more receptive to calling it an addition.

I'd think about asking them to make a third shelf too, even if you don't use it right away.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> They might be more receptive to calling it an addition.
> 
> I'd think about asking them to make a third shelf too, even if you don't use it right away.


I went ahead and added another bin to the order. It cost me an extra $236.00, but I'll have the option of adding and or switching out with one of the shelves.

Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

OK, she's prepped and ready for primer and then paint! It's not a sexy picture, but it shows progress!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

More progress on the humidor. Vigilant has been helpful and obliged my request of keeping me posted with progress pics.https://vigilantinc.com


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

The Vigilant Humidor has been completed and it's shipping out today. Wish I could see it fully assembled in all her glory! I'll show more pics when the shelves/bins have been installed and its mounted into the wall cavity. It looks like they did a very nice job! https://vigilantinc.com


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

My Cigar Room is waiting patiently for little HUMI to arrive home...NOT! :vs_OMG::crying::vs_sad::vs_worry:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Stratus said:


> I went ahead and added another bin to the order. It cost me an extra $236.00, but I'll have the option of adding and or switching out with one of the shelves.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestion.


Ouch! Hopefully it will be worth it in the long run.

Oh, and I think you'll find that the canted shelves can overlap some and still be fully accessible. So if I'm reading those plans correctly, you shouldn't have to sacrifice a shelf to add the second drawer. Or, of course, switching to flat shelves. I understand the desire to have a handsome display within a set-up like that, but there will come a point where space efficiency becomes the greater concern. It is virtually inevitable.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Ouch! Hopefully it will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> Oh, and I think you'll find that the canted shelves can overlap some and still be fully accessible. So if I'm reading those plans correctly, you shouldn't have to sacrifice a shelf to add the second drawer. Or, of course, switching to flat shelves. I understand the desire to have a handsome display within a set-up like that, but there will come a point where space efficiency becomes the greater concern. It is virtually inevitable.


Yes...totally logical...makes sense! Thanks again for the suggestion, I have no regrets!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

How many shelves are you planning to have in there. And what humidification system will you be running..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Sophie0503 said:


> How many shelves are you planning to have in there. And what humidification system will you be running..


Hi Sophie! It was originally planned to have one bin and two shelves. Based on forum feedback to add capacity and curmudgeonista, I added the option of one more bin. Max capacity will be two shelves and two bins. That should give be about 350 ct capacity.

Here's the humidification system *(The Guardian 10) *. It appears to a OEM or proprietary house brand, because I haven't found any 3rd party info: i.e., YouTube videos, etc.https://shop.vigilantinc.com/guardian-10-system-for-cigar-humidor-cabinets-p-772.html?cPath=77_157


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh boy, look what showed up today - the humidor! I'm hesitant to un-crate prior to installation, but I couldn't wait un-pack the the shelves and bins.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Stratus said:


> Oh boy, look what showed up today - the humidor! I'm hesitant to un-crate prior to installation, but I couldn't wait un-pack the the shelves and bins.


Wow! That's some serious Spanish Cedar!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

I went ahead and unpacked this bad boy! Shelves/Check, Bins/Check, Finish Quality/Check, Lights/Check, Etc./Check! Beautiful! Can't wait to get this in the wall.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

O wow that looks great, congrats on the wall unit


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Sophie0503 said:


> O wow that looks great, congrats on the wall unit


Thanks!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Progress! The in-wall humidor was finally installed yesterday. Painting will start next week. The color on the walls will match the same color as the humidor.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Very Very Nice! Love the paneling, are you staining the ceiling panels?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

selpo said:


> Very Very Nice! Love the paneling, are you staining the ceiling panels?


Yes indeed. All the millwork will be stained the same grey/black color as the humidor.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice! Ole Winston Churchill would be proud of you! So what sticks will be displayed there when completed? 

Recommendations: Opus, Davidoff, Liga, BLT and one grape swisher lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Very nice! Ole Winston Churchill would be proud of you! So what sticks will be displayed there when completed?
> 
> Recommendations: Opus, Davidoff, Liga, BLT and one grape swisher lol.


Here's some of what I've got going in my box


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Stratus said:


> Here's some of what I've got going in my box


Some good choices in there @Stratus
Darn fine job you're doing with that room.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Stratus said:


> Here's some of what I've got going in my box


Nice indeed, It's great to see such a nice home Lounge throughout the construction process. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Some good choices in there @Stratus
> Darn fine job you're doing with that room.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.





Olecharlie said:


> Nice indeed, It's great to see such a nice home Lounge throughout the construction process. Thanks for sharing with us!


Thanks! It's been a blast, albeit I'm ready for it to be done.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's what the in-wall humidor looks like with everything painted. Still a little touch up to do...but you get the idea.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

It all looks amazing.

@UBC03 will love the flip flops, he's such a fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Side view.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Stratus said:


> Side view.


Would it spoil the beauty of the workmanship to put a sign above the humidor "In Case of Emergency Break Glass"? If you lose your keys that is. :smile2:

Seriously, it has been a treat watching this impeccable space take shape. Thanks for sharing. :vs_cool:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Piper said:


> Would it spoil the beauty of the workmanship to put a sign above the humidor "In Case of Emergency Break Glass"? If you lose your keys that is. :smile2:
> 
> Seriously, it has been a treat watching this impeccable space take shape. Thanks for sharing. :vs_cool:


HA! LOL! Found this sticker on Amazon. That's would be a fun addition for sure! Glad to hear you are enjoying the ride.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Opening soon! Stratus Cigar Studio, Chi-towns new "it" place! Its been great watching this come to life brother. Thanks for all the pics along the way!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Nicely done, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

In-Wall humidor. Short video.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry for inadvertent double post.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Stratus, I really enjoyed the YouTube tours of your man-cave and humidor. I've noticed in a couple of pix of your humidor that the RH reads 67. In line with the conventional wisdom about storing cigars, the instructions that came with my humidor recommended 70/70 for RH and temp. I used to store my CCs at 68% RH because I thought it would make them rich and tasty but it turns out the conventional wisdom about aging cigars is probably wrong. According to the wise men of Puff, cigars will burn and taste better at an RH of 62 for CCs and 65 for non-CCs. Some even recommend lower RH but I've lowered mine to 62% and have noticed a marked improvement in burn and even taste. Here is a link to one of many threads about RH that you might find interesting if you decide to experiment.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Piper said:


> @Stratus, I really enjoyed the YouTube tours of your man-cave and humidor. I've noticed in a couple of pix of your humidor that the RH reads 67. In line with the conventional wisdom about storing cigars, the instructions that came with my humidor recommended 70/70 for RH and temp. I used to store my CCs at 68% RH because I thought it would make them rich and tasty but it turns out the conventional wisdom about aging cigars is probably wrong. According to the wise men of Puff, cigars will burn and taste better at an RH of 62 for CCs and 65 for non-CCs. Some even recommend lower RH but I've lowered mine to 62% and have noticed a marked improvement in burn and even taste. Here is a link to one of many threads about RH that you might find interesting if you decide to experiment.


Glad to hear you have enjoyed the video tours.

Sorry for the delayed response. I've been out of town without access to wifi. I'll check out that thread for sure! I'm all about learning more and breaking the mold. Thanks for the tip, sounds interesting!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks amazing 

I'm about to use them for a full cabinet, floor to ceiling humidor. Glad to hear your experience went well!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

rajuabju said:


> Looks amazing
> 
> I'm about to use them for a full cabinet, floor to ceiling humidor. Glad to hear your experience went well!


Sweet and congrats! Please post pictures when it arrives. Mine is working beautifully. 
TIP: I requested that they send a few pictures of mine while it was under construction and they obliged. It's was cool to see it in-progress.

Enjoy!


----------

